# 5 Gal Betta Tank Setup



## horizon1015 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello all,

I have a Marineland 5gal Hex tank that I am not using. I've decided I want to set it up as a Betta tank in the bedroom. I currently have a very stable 29gal tank with a selection of Tetra's and a Pleco (yes the Pleco started in the 5 got upgraded to a 10 now he's in a 29 and as he grows I'll go bigger).

I like doing things right and setting up the conditions as best as possible for the fish. Currently my ideas is Natural Color Pea gravel from Home Depot, a selection of live plants, and a betta safe ornament or two. 

Of course I will have a quality heater and do all the standard tropical fish care. I am thinking about doing a small air stone or bubble bar, it would be for me or possibly the betta's entertainment.

I have limited experience with live plants, is there anything I need to add to the water for the plants? do I need a different type of substrate or additional types of substrate?

Any other feed back or ideas would be appreciated. I will be starting my fish less cycle tonight and hopefully have a healthy happy betta in the tank in a few weeks.


----------



## horizon1015 (Dec 6, 2011)

One more thing, my Pleco and tetra's hate aquarium salt.. What about Bettas?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds like a great lil setup. Good idea with the live plants too! There should be a few threads talking about easy to grow plants on here...if not, make one! 

As far as salt goes, I just use it from time to time for salt baths when/if Mr betta gets sick or parasites.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

I dont use aquarium salt in my tanks..your pea gravel should be fine if you go with plants like anubius, java ferns..dont know how much light you have over the tank but you might be able to asdd a few crypts to..get you a small piece of driftwood and tie them to the driftwood..you can have a nice looking tank that way.. There is a user here named Majerah1 she is one of the betta queens here..she will be able to answer your questions..

Rick


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What a lucky little guy he will be!

Salt,they are ok with it to an extent.However I use it strictly for medicinal purposes.Especially since you will be going with live plants.A bubbler will be stressful for most bettas they like water with little movement.So if you get one also get a control valve(found in most air kits from petco/smart)That way you can have it set low.

You do need an adjustable heater for him,and set it between 82-86.Mine stay at the middle and are happy fishes.Also many leave a filter out for betta but I use them.

For decor,make sure it wont rip fins.There is a panty hose test you can do.Masically you go to the pet store and look like a nut while rubbing the panty hose over the ornaments.If it snags or rips it isnt good for the fish.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

sounds like he will be a lucky betta!


----------

